# "Daily Call" is now daily



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

My stock, unhacked, unmodified Samsung S4120R has begun making its Service Connection call (that we used to call the "daily call") on a daily basis, usually mid-afternoon. Each day it then lists the next day as the next call and makes it. The status is listed as "successful" every day.

I'm not talking about the nightly "data download," but about the service connection call which had been every two weeks or so.

I know that a lot of you folks don't have your units hooked up to phone lines , but, among those who do, is anyone else seeing this?


----------



## eaglecrest (Feb 6, 2002)

I have two DirecTivo's and I noticed the same thing about a month ago. 

-Bill


----------



## bwash (Dec 16, 2002)

I too have noticed this....I was hoping it meant they would go to a method that is used by directv dvrs that just use the satellite and no phone lines.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

eaglecrest said:


> I have two DirecTivo's and I noticed the same thing about a month ago.
> 
> -Bill


I'm glad to hear it. I was concerned something might be flukey with my unit. It has been working fine otherwise (except that, like a lot of non-NID units on 6.4a on this forum, it crashes during rain rades).


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

bwash said:


> I too have noticed this....I was hoping it meant they would go to a method that is used by directv dvrs that just use the satellite and no phone lines.


I'm not clear on what you mean? Why would daily calls indicate that?


----------



## bwash (Dec 16, 2002)

I was hoping that the fact it showed daily contact (I didn't sit and actually see the modem process working) that it might mean Directv had gotten tivo to abandon using a daily call in via phone lines. The fact that the software was not updated probably means this is not the case.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

bwash said:


> I was hoping that the fact it showed daily contact (I didn't sit and actually see the modem process working) that it might mean Directv had gotten tivo to abandon using a daily call in via phone lines. The fact that the software was not updated probably means this is not the case.


I get it.

No, I suspect it is calling through the phone line, although I have no way of really knowing.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

I cannot seem to get my directivos, Hughes models to connect at all? Is there something going on with service now?


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

Just choose another number. As people dump dial up internet there will be fewer and fewer modem banks. The one you are calling may have closed up. 

Is there any new information about these units calling in each night? It is starting to get expensive for me (nearly 100 calls per mo.) as i pay per call and my 3 tivos are becoming an issue. I just talked to D* and they basically could not careless. I guess i should be surprised they even acknowledged that they once made directivos..... I guess i will have to do the obvious...unplug them. I just wonder if the nightly calls are to change the ads on the machine, since there are so many on the units now. I wonder why i stay with D*....


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

rock_doctor said:


> Just choose another number. As people dump dial up internet there will be fewer and fewer modem banks. The one you are calling may have closed up.
> 
> Is there any new information about these units calling in each night? It is starting to get expensive for me (nearly 100 calls per mo.) as i pay per call and my 3 tivos are becoming an issue. I just talked to D* and they basically could not careless. I guess i should be surprised they even acknowledged that they once made directivos..... I guess i will have to do the obvious...unplug them. I just wonder if the nightly calls are to change the ads on the machine, since there are so many on the units now. I wonder why i stay with D*....


There is absolutely no reason, other than PPV, that DirecTivos need to make a daily call at all. Mine haven't phoned the mother ship in years.


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

Just unplug.

Consider making the call once/month or so...ie whenever you get the nag screen.

In the past, the phone call triggered updates, but I think that's even in question now.

-Mike


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

Yea, i doubt there will be any more updates to these units... They are unplugged now. I plan to go hd next year so i am not going to bother to zipper it or anything like that. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## mrmcmanus (Feb 24, 2005)

Only today did I finally figure out why my landline phone bill was higher by about $10-$12 for the last two months. I don't use the landline to call out, only my cell phone. Called the phone company and asked them to send me a printout of numbers called in June and July. 75 calls in June and 85 in July to the same number, most of them 1 minute. Non-published number located in Bellwood, Illinois which rang a bell as that is where my 4 receivers phone home. No more they don't. I unplugged all of them this afternoon and if needed, will force a call occasionally from each. I wonder why, after all these years, they started the frequent calls.


----------



## macizcool (Jul 15, 2007)

Do we know exactly what's going on during these daily calls? Seems a little excessive and worthless.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

macizcool said:


> Do we know exactly what's going on during these daily calls? Seems a little excessive and worthless.


It checks your card for things like pay-per-view purchases.


----------

